# Upgrade To First Machine!



## JPChess (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey All,

After this mornings events of driving up and down the motorway to perform a smooth exchange from a fellow forum member.

I now have a grinder!

Spent the last half an hour running beans through trying to get the correct grind setting and weight.

Job Complete!

I think i have now "finsihed" my first set up.

Time to play around and learn from it.

Thank you for all the help!

Below are some images of Coffee Corner =D









John

Edit - Spelling


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Looking good. How accurate are those kitchen scales? You really want a set that goes down to 0.1g as a minimum for coffee.


----------



## JPChess (Feb 15, 2019)

They are 0.1 Accurate, However im looking for a very small cheap set that will go n my drip try and glass.

Anyone have any esperance with them small pocket scales?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

JPChess said:


> They are 0.1 Accurate, However im looking for a very small cheap set that will go n my drip try and glass.
> 
> Anyone have any esperance with them small pocket scales?


I use this set (used to be marketed as amir) which works well for the price. I use a naked portafilter partly to aid clearance but I think an espresso cup (or a measured shot glass) fitted under the spouts fine.

EDIT: Just noticed you're running a naked portafilter too.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice, get some better scales!!


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

At risk of detouring from topic, what is the benefit of having a wooden counter top. Aside from looking aesthetically pleasing does it not pose a risk of bending, splitting, getting scuffed, etc.

I fully realise that the OP may have bought / rented the property so would have no input in this matter. I'd still like people's take on it.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Farravi said:


> At risk of detouring from topic, what is the benefit of having a wooden counter top. Aside from looking aesthetically pleasing does it not pose a risk of bending, splitting, getting scuffed, etc.
> 
> I fully realise that the OP may have bought / rented the property so would have no input in this matter. I'd still like people's take on it.


We've got both, and went for wood in the coffee area purely for appearance.

The worktop can bow before it's installed depending on how it's stored, but afterwards it should stay flat. Ours did so was replaced.

It definitely needs some maintenance if you want it to remain pristine. You have to oil or wax it and keep it clean. Any stains could be sanded out and then re-oiled.

Personally, I leave it untreated and stained because it's the coffee corner and it looks good after a while. If it was the main worktop it wouldn't be for me. We have silestone for that.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Looking good and well laid out Rich







.

Jon.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Nice set up. Have fun learning with it


----------



## JPChess (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi,

We purchased the property with the Counter Top already installed.

However I find wood "Warmer" then the slate or stone counters.

Its relativly cheap, and if required you can re-plane or sand the surface and treat to make pretty much brand new. @Farravi


----------

